# **Unitronic 2.5 TFSI EVO 3-inch Turbo Inlet Elbow now RHD compatible



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

​


The Unitronic 3” Turbo Inlet Elbow for the 2017-2019 Audi RS 3® and Audi TT RS® equipped with the 2.5TFSI EVO is* now compatible with Right-Hand Drive (RHD) models.* 
Made from aircraft grade cast Aluminum and engineered as a direct bolt-on upgrade for the stock Borg Warner® turbochargers, this Turbo Inlet Elbow produces gains of +18HP / +8 LB-FT TQ.
It also increases airflow by 12%, through eliminating airflow restrictions and significantly improves overall turbo efficiency. *Only $299.99 USD!*


*










​*

FEATURES*

• +18 HP / + 8 LB-FT TQ on Unitronic MAHA LPS3000 dyno
• +13 WHP on Land and Sea dyno (courtesy Iroz Motorsport)
• 12% increase in flow
• Aircraft grade cast Aluminum construction
• Fully integrated PCV recirculation artery
• OEM PCV functionality for adequate crankcase ventilation
• CNC-machined mounting flanges, inlet and outlets
• Smooth airflow transitions
• Direct bolt-on fitment
• Compatible with Unitronic 3” Carbon Fiber Intake System, OEM/stock intake, and many aftermarket intake systems
• Dyno and flow bench proven power, torque, and airflow gains


*Price is for North American market only. Please contact your local distributor for pricing.

*For more information and technical specifications, see original product launch blog post here.

*

**

**

**​


----------

